# DIY Enclosure Ideas



## iPocalyspe (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anyone have DIY Enclosure ideas? Currently I have 3 sling (Came with enclosures) I know it will be a bit of time before they need to be rehomed but I want some ideas to build my own enclosures, I am thinking of getting a few more Ts but want a space for them first!
Thank you all


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Sep 24, 2017)

There are TONS of DIY enclosure ideas around here.  I’m sure some will share here but try the search feature as well.

To start, what kind of sligs do you have?  We need to know that to know if you want an arboreal or terrestrial enclosure.

One of the most popular DIYs for juvies is drilling or melting holes in AMAC boxes from The Container Store.  They are cheap and work great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jaycied (Sep 24, 2017)

Again, search button will be your best friend here. My personal favorite large sling/small juvie encloses are the plastic rectangles Ferrero Rocher candy comes in. You can turn them into either a terrestrial or arboreal enclosure, and the plastic is crystal clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Sep 24, 2017)

The toy car and baseball display cases from Hobby Lobby are good for slings. Also the football display case from Hobby Lobby are good for juvies. 

Condiment cups are good for small slings. Deli containers are nice for arborreals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 24, 2017)

These:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Sep 24, 2017)

I build, from scratch, my arboreal enclosures. Terrestrial and fossorial species are in "modded" storage containers. I do have a 10 gallon aquarium that is a C. gracilis (6) communal. Plus, I built an enclosed heated cabinet for species that are from high temperature countries.


 Above, L to R, 12X12X18, 6X6X15, 5X5X11 arboreal with front opening doors.


Above, a few modded fossorial enclosures. 


Heated cabinet.


An inverted 40oz. arboreal  (sling) enclosure, recycled peanut butter container. 
 Just samples of what I use.
 If you've a small collection, deli cups are great, cheap, easy to mod and disposable. AMACs are used quite often and very clear.
 Search the threads and use your imagination,  post photos on your enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mojo288 (Sep 24, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Above, L to R, 12X12X18, 6X6X15, 5X5X11 arboreal with front opening doors.


About those arboreal enclosures, about how much did the materials set you back? How old are they,are you noticing any warping/discoloring or a lot of scratching on the acrylic? (im assuming it's acrylic) Also how thick did you go? 

Is that bracing at the bottom of the 12x12x18?

Sorry about all the questions, iv been planning on building a couple like that myself (12x12x18 and 18x18x24) and i keep flip flopping between glass and acrylic.


----------



## Red Eunice (Sep 24, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> About those arboreal enclosures, about how much did the materials set you back? How old are they,are you noticing any warping/discoloring or a lot of scratching on the acrylic? (im assuming it's acrylic) Also how thick did you go?
> 
> Is that bracing at the bottom of the 12x12x18?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, iv been planning on building a couple like that myself (12x12x18 and 18x18x24) and i keep flip flopping between glass and acrylic.


 I've a local sign company, that I have an account with, and purchase full 8'X4' sheets from. Example: .180" is $62, most builds 12X12X18 and smaller are this thick. I built 8-10 18X18X36 for a local keeper and used .250" on the sides and top/bottom, rest was .180". His P. ornata/rufilata girls, his words "are much less skittish in the larger enclosures."
 I use brass hinges/hasp-n-staples from Lowes, about $4 per enclosure. Loctite 2 part acrylic epoxy is the adhesive I use, $5, enough for 4 12X12X18 builds. A pain to apply cleanly on the edges with a toothpick.  
  Ones in the pic are about 3 years old and need cleaning and occupants. I've no warping due to the acrylic thickness and little discoloration from the topsoil I use in the base. Nope, not a brace, error on my part, in the large one, two pieces combined, put it on the bottom to hide mistake. Lol! 
 When cleaning, I've found that a foam paint brush, dipped in hot water, doesn't scratch. And they're cheap! 
 I thought of using glass, but the weight and drilling vent holes wasn't worth the effort and time.
 For me, a moderate sized collection, acrylic was the better option. 
 Hands on time to complete each enclosure is subjective, I do it in stages. Cut all the pieces to size, drill vent holes, fit and epoxy sections (secured in jigs) allowing 30 minutes to set before attaching next piece, top and bottom are epoxied simultaneously. Lastly the door is fitted and hardware applied. Took a full day to build 5 8X8X14 enclosures, from a sheet to ready enclosures. Less time if I made more 90° jigs, I'm not in a rush, I build before they're needed. If/when I don't need one or more, great to barter with.
 Choice of material, (weight, how many, available space, $$) is up to the builder.
 Good luck with your builds.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

